# STEROIDS FORUM > ANABOLIC STEROIDS - QUESTIONS & ANSWERS >  Tren + Winstrol

## Wildman84

What would be the effects of a stacked cutting cycle of Tren + Win?

Increased appetite, fat loss, muscle hardness?

Newb here so any patient responses would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks

----------


## Matt

The biggest effect would be the loss of penis function..

----------


## Bigdog99

You will drop fat and for sure increase strength and get hard. Will depend on your stats and diet though..... Tren can be hard on you so be prepared....you will sweat like a mad man (at least I did). Need to watch your diet. Do your homework on this board. I don't have many posts but have been reading this board for a long time and have learned tons from these guys on here.

----------


## Bigdog99

If you haven;t cycled b4....I would not rec starting with tren either.

----------


## Wildman84

Thanks for the advice.

I am a former athlete who is looking to drop the weight instead of add.

Keeping weight on is no problem for me.

I have done winstrol cycles before with great results. Incredible strength gains while not gaining weight.

I have been reading a ton on tren since I have never taken it. It seems to be the most taken/highest rated steroid by most sites.

I don't know if the winny is necessary or not in my situation. That is why I was asking.

----------


## Matt

Lets start by saying winny and tren would be a very bad cycle, infact i couldnt think of anything worse.. Maybe tren and deca ...

Can we have some stats

Age
Weight
Height
Bf%
Years training
Pct knowledge????

----------


## Wildman84

29
225
6'3"
19%
15+ years. Ran a marathon, 26.2 miles, last year. I switch from endurance to weights throughout the year. Entering a 3 month weight training program that is suited for former athletes to keep the weight off.

Knowledge, I am no organic chemist by any means but have a background in agriculture, cattle, so I have seen the drugs used first hand in veterinary medicine and for their specific reasons. I guess I am looking for a good fat cutting cycle without the bulk, I am already strong just looking to lower my high body fat % and get ready for the summertime.

----------


## Someguy123

> Lets start by saying winny and tren would be a very bad cycle, infact i couldnt think of anything worse.. Maybe tren and deca ...



ditto. only way i would run those 2 together, is if i was running at least 250mg/week of test, MINIMUM.

----------


## Matt

If all you want to do is drop body fat then theres nothing more effective than cardio/diet.

Sorry if this is not what you want to here, even if you used tren the out come would still depend on your diet and training..

All cycles should have a testosterone base so this is something else you may want to factor in..

Btw, when i said pct knowledge, pct is post cycle therapy which i presume you've never used before. 

You might want to look at such compounds as clen /var...

----------


## Bigdog99

I not an expert either, but from my experience I have had great results with Sust and Tren A with Winnies run at the end of the cycle. I just started another cycle of the same last week but this time I am going to add Clen and T3 towards the end of the cycle to try to knock off some more fat. I am a former 1-A college football player/powerlifter 6'4 , 38 years 310 lbs and about 20-25% BF (I am guessing haven't had it measured in a long time) and have been lifting for 25 yrs or so. keep us posted on your progress

----------


## Wildman84

007, thanks for the honest answers.

I have been reading and you're right, some form of test should always be used with any cycle.

I love the info about pct on this site and was never aware of the necessity of it. Although my prior usage has just been winny, it was also at low doses compared to what some cycle amounts on this site recommend.

----------


## Wildman84

Bigdog, I have found that a lot of steroid users are "smaller" guys who want to be big.

I have rarely met larger guys who take steroids because of the amount of false "street knowledge" out there most larger guys think all steroids will make them bigger.

I am in shape and have an incredible lifting workout I have just started. I am wanting to get into summer form and not just lose weight. I have noticed as I have gotten older it takes longer to get results in the gym. I will be glad to let everyone know what I am doing and how my results are.

----------


## Matt

> 007, thanks for the honest answers.
> 
> I have been reading and you're right, some form of test should always be used with any cycle.
> 
> I love the info about pct on this site and was never aware of the necessity of it. Although my prior usage has just been winny, it was also at low doses compared to what some cycle amounts on this site recommend.


What i also failed to mention was that using aas with such a high bf% opens you to unwanted sides such as gyno and high blood pressure.. 

It is advised to reduce your bf% to less than 15% to help reduce the chances of suffering from such sides..

This board has a wealth of information, take sometime to read through as many of the educational threads as possible. This will assist you when posting again....

Good luck...

----------


## Bigdog99

For sure agree with everything you said wildman84. most of it is diet. I for sure don't want to get any bigger...I want to get tighter. sure if I were to eat 4000 calories while on gear, I would get fatter. While the smaller guys would benifit more for higher intake while on gear. I am eating clean tons of quality protein and low carb, but only about 2000 cal a day. Did the last cycle the same way and didn't gain a pound but went down 2 notches on my belt (the best sign of success in my book) and def noticed everything got tighter and a little bigger (legs chest arms etc). The tren made my veins start to pop out of my arms (hadn't seen them in years....forgot I had them!!) I kept the fat off during my PCT and now looking to repeat the result this time around. I wish you th best of luck

----------


## Wildman84

You too Bigdog, I'll keep you updated with my results.

007, thanks for all of your knowledge and responses.

Can I ask you one question, have you ever played sports and are you a "big guy" trying to get "small" or a "small guy" trying to get "big"?

I ask this because I think there are two different camps with steroid users and while the information available is great it seems to me to all of it focuses on the "small guy" users.

I have been doing a lot of research for guys like Bigdog & I, former D1 football players who, while young, were forced to gain weight and now as we age we can't keep it off, we diet correctly, have extensive weight training knowledge, and know how our bodies will respond to workouts. We are just looking for that edge and assistance in looking like our younger former selves. As we age it is almost impossible to get that beachbody look without some form of assistance. I have used at much lower doses as recommended on some cycles of winstrol with incredible results. Just winstrol. Anything not used in moderation can be harmful to someone's body. I am going to go with a low dosage Test Prop/Tren cycle for 8 weeks then finish it off with a 4 week low dosage winny cycle after the Prop/Tren. I will be sure to post my results and thoughts of my cycle and workout. Thanks for the pct info, I will be sure to purchase those when they become available. I was going to take a pct from Vitamin Shoppe but have found some much better alternatives here.

Once again thanks for all of the info, and this is an incredible website.

----------


## Matt

> You too Bigdog, I'll keep you updated with my results.
> 
> 007, thanks for all of your knowledge and responses.
> 
> Can I ask you one question, have you ever played sports and are you a "big guy" trying to get "small" or a "small guy" trying to get "big"?
> 
> I ask this because I think there are two different camps with steroid users and while the information available is great it seems to me to all of it focuses on the "small guy" users.
> 
> I have been doing a lot of research for guys like Bigdog & I, former D1 football players who, while young, were forced to gain weight and now as we age we can't keep it off, we diet correctly, have extensive weight training knowledge, and know how our bodies will respond to workouts. We are just looking for that edge and assistance in looking like our younger former selves. As we age it is almost impossible to get that beachbody look without some form of assistance. I have used at much lower doses as recommended on some cycles of winstrol with incredible results. Just winstrol. Anything not used in moderation can be harmful to someone's body. I am going to go with a low dosage Test Prop/Tren cycle for 8 weeks then finish it off with a 4 week low dosage winny cycle after the Prop/Tren. I will be sure to post my results and thoughts of my cycle and workout. Thanks for the pct info, I will be sure to purchase those when they become available. I was going to take a pct from Vitamin Shoppe but have found some much better alternatives here.
> ...


Yes i am a big guy and im always either trying to get cut or bulk.

Im also 10 years older than you so i know how hard it is and at this moment in time im also trying to reduce some bf. Im currently at 17%, my next cycle will be test/tren e/hgh.

However i will not start this cycle for at least another 5 months and my bf will be at 12. This will be done through cardio/training/diet..

Ive cycled with tren before and you need to be very prepared for its sides. A simple task like walking up the stairs can be a real issue, anything that involves moving will make you short of breath. You may also find it difficult to sleep and when you do you will sweat buckets..

Your making this more complicated than it really is, all your doing is trying to lose a few ponds of fat and as ive said before, there is nothing and i mean nothing more effective than cardio/diet...

but this is your choice, i can only show you the other path...

----------


## The Carter 117

Tren And Winstrol is a GREAT cycle for cutting fat!

Most people on these boards also say u have to use Test when running a Tren Cycle, because u will lose ur dick or get gyno. Which is funny because Tren is a non-estrogenic steroid . What happens is it Reacts with the Test and that is what gives u gyno. My first cycle ever was Tren Ace and I loved it! I took it by itself and I made it so it was only about 80-100mg/ml... If anything it makes ur dick HARDER!

Tell u what... take these boards with a grain of salt cuz, they will all tell u every cycle U want to do is bad for u and that you r too young. Tell u what Go buy William LLewellyn's Anabolics 2010.... and It will say "For cutting, bodybuilders often stack it with a mild Anabolic like Winstrol or Primo. Without extra water beneath your skin, the mix will elicit a very solid, well defined hardness." It is true that it wil make u sweat some, and It does make u short of breath some, also it can give u higher blood pressure... but wheat grass juice always helped me keep it in control...... But U CANNNN take it by itself beyond contrary belief. I am about to do a Tren, winstrol and Clen cycle... and I will get good results.

lol the coolest part is when u take tren as soon as u take the needle out you taste like pennies in ur mouth!

Good luck man!

----------

